# NFL Preseason on DISH Network partial Schedule



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Schedule can be used for DirecTV. Just different channel numbers and the NFL Network is not included.
Tonight's MNF HOF game is not included.
All times EDT.

NFL Football
Exhibition: Falcons at Ravens ESPN 140 08/12/2004 8:00 PM 
NFL Football
Exhibition: Bears at Rams KTLA 232 08/12/2004 8:00 PM 
NFL Football
Exhibition: Bears at Rams KTLA 8004 08/12/2004 8:00 PM 
NFL Football
Exhibition: Falcons at Ravens WIAT 8051 08/12/2004 8:00 PM 
NFL Football
Exhibition: Falcons at Ravens WGCL 8301 08/12/2004 8:00 PM 
NFL Football
Exhibition: Bears at Rams WMAQ 8492 08/12/2004 8:00 PM 
NFL Football
Exhibition: Bears at Rams KPLR 8594 08/12/2004 8:00 PM 
NFL Football (HD)
Exhibition: Falcons at Ravens ESPN-HD 9424 08/12/2004 8:00 PM 
NFL Football
Exhibition: Eagles at Patriots KYW 3 08/13/2004 8:00 PM 
NFL Football
Exhibition: Eagles at Patriots WPMT 43 08/13/2004 8:00 PM 
NFL Football
Exhibition: Chiefs at Giants WWOR 238 08/13/2004 8:00 PM 
NFL Football
Exhibition: Jets at Saints WCBS 243 08/13/2004 8:00 PM 
NFL Football
Exhibition: Jets at Saints KSHV 7019 08/13/2004 8:00 PM 
NFL Football
Exhibition: Chiefs at Giants KWCH 7051 08/13/2004 8:00 PM 
NFL Football
Exhibition: Chiefs at Giants WXXA 7108 08/13/2004 8:00 PM 
NFL Football
Exhibition: Jets at Saints WCBS 8101 08/13/2004 8:00 PM 
NFL Football
Exhibition: Chiefs at Giants WWOR 8105 08/13/2004 8:00 PM 
NFL Football
Exhibition: Eagles at Patriots KYW 8151 08/13/2004 8:00 PM 
NFL Football
Exhibition: Chiefs at Giants KCTV 8431 08/13/2004 8:00 PM 
NFL Football
Exhibition: Eagles at Patriots WCVB 8770 08/13/2004 8:00 PM 
NFL Football
Exhibition: Chiefs at Giants KAUT 8895 08/13/2004 8:00 PM 
NFL Football
Exhibition: Chiefs at Giants KWBT 8924 08/13/2004 8:00 PM 
NFL Football
Exhibition: Eagles at Patriots WPMT 9018 08/13/2004 8:00 PM 
NFL Football
Exhibition: Chiefs at Giants KFXA 9158 08/13/2004 8:00 PM 
NFL Football
Exhibition: Jets at Saints WCBSDT 9483 08/13/2004 8:00 PM 
NFL Football
Exhibiton: Eagles at Patriots WPSG 8155 08/14/2004 1:00 AM 
NFL Football
Exhibition: Chiefs at Giants WXXA 7108 08/14/2004 12:30 PM 
NFL Football Preview WBZ 8771 08/14/2004 1:00 PM 
NFL Football Preview WGTU 7150 08/14/2004 2:00 PM 
NFL Football Preview WKRN 92 08/14/2004 3:00 PM 
NFL Football Preview WTEN 7105 08/14/2004 3:00 PM 
NFL Football Preview WXYZ 8030 08/14/2004 3:00 PM 
NFL Football Preview WKRN 8550 08/14/2004 3:00 PM 
NFL Football Preview WFTS 8690 08/14/2004 3:00 PM 
NFL Football Preview KOLO 9000 08/14/2004 6:00 PM 
NFL Football Preview KIMO 7030 08/14/2004 7:00 PM 
NFL Football
Exhibition: Bengals at Buccaneers WFTV 8270 08/14/2004 7:00 PM 
NFL Football
Exhibition: Bengals at Buccaneers WKRC 8351 08/14/2004 7:00 PM 
NFL Football
Exhibition: Bengals at Buccaneers WMOR 8697 08/14/2004 7:00 PM 
NFL Football
Exhibition: Bengals at Buccaneers WTVQ 9025 08/14/2004 7:00 PM 
NFL Football
Exhibition: Bengals at Buccaneers WFTE 9100 08/14/2004 7:00 PM 
NFL Football
Exhibition: Steelers at Lions WFQX 7153 08/14/2004 7:30 PM 
NFL Football
Exhibition: Steelers at Lions WKBD 8035 08/14/2004 7:30 PM 
NFL Football
Exhibition: Steelers at Lions KDKA 8131 08/14/2004 7:30 PM 
NFL Football
Exhibition: Jaguars at Dolphins WRBW 8275 08/14/2004 7:30 PM 
NFL Football
Exhibition: Jaguars at Dolphins WFOR 8831 08/14/2004 7:30 PM 
NFL Football
Exhibition: Jaguars at Dolphins WTVX 8865 08/14/2004 7:30 PM 
NFL Football
Exhibition: Steelers at Lions WHP 9016 08/14/2004 7:30 PM 
NFL Football
Exhibition: Jaguars at Dolphins WTEV 9051 08/14/2004 7:30 PM 
NFL Football
Exhibition: Jaguars at Dolphins WTVK 9219 08/14/2004 7:30 PM 
NFL Football
Exhibition: Cowboys at Texans KPBI 87 08/14/2004 8:00 PM 
NFL Football
Exhibition: Browns at Titans WKRN 92 08/14/2004 8:00 PM 
NFL Football
Exhibition: Raiders at 49ers KCBS 244 08/14/2004 8:00 PM 
NFL Football
Exhibition: Panthers at Redskins CSN 424 08/14/2004 8:00 PM 
NFL Football
Exhibition: Raiders at 49ers KBCI 7136 08/14/2004 8:00 PM 
NFL Football
Exhibition: Raiders at 49ers KCBS 8001 08/14/2004 8:00 PM 
NFL Football
Exhibition: Browns at Titans WJSU 8050 08/14/2004 8:00 PM 
NFL Football
Exhibition: Panthers at Redskins WUSA 8071 08/14/2004 8:00 PM 
NFL Football
Exhibition: Panthers at Redskins WSPA 8181 08/14/2004 8:00 PM 
NFL Football
Exhibition: Raiders at 49ers KTVU 8223 08/14/2004 8:00 PM 
NFL Football
Exhibition: Cowboys at Texans KEYEDT 8251 08/14/2004 8:00 PM 
NFL Football
Exhibition: Cowboys at Texans KTBC 8253 08/14/2004 8:00 PM 
NFL Football
Exhibition: Cardinals at Vikings KAZT 8331 08/14/2004 8:00 PM 
NFL Football
Exhibition: Cowboys at Texans KTRK 8370 08/14/2004 8:00 PM 
NFL Football
Exhibition: Cowboys at Texans KRRT 8474 08/14/2004 8:00 PM 
NFL Football
Exhibition: Browns at Titans WKRN 8550 08/14/2004 8:00 PM 
NFL Football
Exhibition: Raiders at 49ers KXTV 8630 08/14/2004 8:00 PM 
NFL Football
Exhibition: Raiders at 49ers KMAX 8635 08/14/2004 8:00 PM 
NFL Football
Exhibition: Panthers at Redskins WCCB 8653 08/14/2004 8:00 PM 
NFL Football
Exhibition: Panthers at Redskins WTVD 8750 08/14/2004 8:00 PM 
NFL Football
Exhibition: Raiders at 49ers KWBQ 8814 08/14/2004 8:00 PM 
NFL Football
Exhibition: Cowboys at Texans KASY 8815 08/14/2004 8:00 PM 
NFL Football
Exhibition: Cowboys at Texans KFXK 8883 08/14/2004 8:00 PM 
NFL Football
Exhibition: Cowboys at Texans KOCB 8894 08/14/2004 8:00 PM 
NFL Football
Exhibition: Raiders at 49ers KITV 8900 08/14/2004 8:00 PM 
NFL Football
Exhibition: Raiders at 49ers KGMB 8901 08/14/2004 8:00 PM 
NFL Football
Exhibition: Cardinals at Vikings KTTU 8955 08/14/2004 8:00 PM 
NFL Football
Exhibition: Raiders at 49ers KGPE 8966 08/14/2004 8:00 PM 
NFL Football
Exhibition: Cowboys at Texans KWKT 8988 08/14/2004 8:00 PM 
NFL Football
Exhibition: Raiders at 49ers KAME 9005 08/14/2004 8:00 PM 
NFL Football
Exhibition: Cardinals at Vikings KFBT 9039 08/14/2004 8:00 PM 
NFL Football
Exhibition: Browns at Titans WBKI 9099 08/14/2004 8:00 PM 
NFL Football
Exhibition: Raiders at 49ers KION 9187 08/14/2004 8:00 PM 
NFL Football
Exhibition: Browns at Titans WZDX 9198 08/14/2004 8:00 PM 
NFL Football
Exhibition: Cardinals at Vikings KSFY 9230 08/14/2004 8:00 PM 
NFL Football
Exhibition: Panthers at Redskins WFXR 9283 08/14/2004 8:00 PM 
NFL Football
Exhibition: Panthers at Redskins WJPR 9284 08/14/2004 8:00 PM 
NFL Football
Exhibition: Cowboys at Texans KLRT 9353 08/14/2004 8:00 PM 
NFL Football
Exhibition: Panthers at Redskins WRIC 9385 08/14/2004 8:00 PM 
NFL Football
Exhibition: Raiders at 49ers KCBSDT 9484 08/14/2004 8:00 PM 
NFL Football
Exhibition: Panthers at Redskins WRIC 9941 08/14/2004 8:00 PM 
NFL Football
Exhibition: Steelers at Lions WXMI 8713 08/14/2004 8:30 PM 
NFL Football
Exhibition: Colts at Chargers FSN 411 08/14/2004 10:00 PM 
NFL Football
Exhibition: Colts at Chargers WTTV 8454 08/14/2004 10:00 PM 
NFL Football
Exhibition: Colts at Chargers KFMB-TV 8791 08/14/2004 10:00 PM 
NFL Football
Exhibition: Raiders at 49ers KICU 8227 08/14/2004 11:00 PM 
NFL Football
Exhibition: Chiefs at Giants KCTV 8431 08/14/2004 11:30 PM 
NFL Football
Exhibition: Colts at Chargers WTTV 8454 08/15/2004 1:00 AM 
NFL Football
Exhibition: Colts at Chargers KFMB-TV 8791 08/15/2004 2:35 AM 
NFL Football
Exhibition: Colts at Chargers FSN 411 08/15/2004 5:00 AM


----------

